# March 11, 2001 Race at Al's Jungle Park



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

March 11, 2012!!!! NOT 2001. Once again the TJet gladiators will take on the mighty Jungle Park Raceway in beautiful Beecher, IL. Same classes as usual: skinny and wide TJets, and Magnatractions along with the IROC Mustang race. 14 challenging turns and 65 feet per lap of flying pancake action! See you there.

Al


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Al it's 2012!lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Crap....


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there zoom we go


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the Jungle, you know you'll see my face, good friends sharing some fun, But I plan on winning the race.:thumbsup: Atleast i will try, lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Bump.....I thought I got rid of those


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Count me in. I might not do well in the skinny tire but I will hold my own in the other 2 classes. Pat


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Al,

What time ??

Thanks, Jon


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Track wil be open for practice at 1PM. See you there!


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Al For the great racing and good pizza.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Racin at the Jungle again, close racin too. Thanks for the fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for coming, you guys. You can't have good racing without racers. That makes it all worthwhile. 

Next up. Friday 3/16/12 at Park Lane, Saturday evening at the Inn of Hammond for the night before the swap meet fun, the the Midwest Swap on Sunday 3/18! Is there such a thing as too much?:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

was another good day of racin ty al 4 the food and good time as allways ty


----------

